# Cigar Oasis II reviews...



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I need a humidifier for a 8~sq Ft humidor cabinet. Anyone have any experiences with the CO XL or CO II XL. I am inlined to go larger, but how are this companies products anyway?

Any other options? Moist-n-aire?

I have bought the Verona Tower in this link; http://www.qualityimporters.com/qualityimporters/products_detail.asp?ID=76


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a humidor, about the same size as the one that you have. While I can not speak about other humidifiers, I used to own a Cigar Oasis II XL which worked great. However, I ended up selling it and the only reason was because of the noise. It's really not that noisy, it just depends on where you have it. My humi is right next door to my bedroom and at night, I could hear the unit working which got on my nerves. The irony is that I might invest in another (or similar unit) because after not having one for a few months now, the passive humidifiers for such a big humi can be a pain, depending on where you live of course. I'd love to hear from others as well who might have experience using something else which would work in such a big cabinet, but without the noise!


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Footbag,
The best option would be the Accumonitor unit that Rod has a very nice review on in a sticky. 
If you are not looking to spend that much, than I would recommend the Hydra. It is made by Quaility Importers as well and has the option of installing 2 additional fans that are run off the main unit.

Hydra

They are in the process of developing a larger Hydra Unit called the Hydra LG, but I do not have pricing or availability yet. As I find out more I will let everyone know.

Hydra LG

Dave


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Footbag,
> The best option would be the Accumonitor unit that Rod has a very nice review on in a sticky.
> If you are not looking to spend that much, than I would recommend the Hydra. It is made by Quaility Importers as well and has the option of installing 2 additional fans that are run off the main unit.
> 
> ...


I agree with Southside 100% I have a cigar oasis xl plus AND a hydra. Whenever the sensor sits right on the water reservoir it reads 5 to 7 % high. The hydra you can calibrate to adjust for this. The CO xl plus you can't. A general rule of thumb is....remote sensor is better than a close proximity sensor.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

The Cigar Oasis II XL has a remote humidity reader. Also plugs for extra fans. Is the product still inferior?


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

In the next week or so, we will have another Accumonitor package that will be priced very close to the CO 2. Pics and anouncement in a few days.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

Footbag said:


> The Cigar Oasis II XL has a remote humidity reader. Also plugs for extra fans. Is the product still inferior?


remote humidity sensor is important


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

RonC said:


> In the next week or so, we will have another Accumonitor package that will be priced very close to the CO 2. Pics and anouncement in a few days.


I may be the first customer!:ss


----------

